# R i p smokey xxxxx



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Rest im peace my beautiful baby boy, only 2 years old, we are in shock and we are going to miss you sooo much, cant stop crying, _


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, that is so young to go, thinking of you.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh Collie i'm so sorry hun,sending you BIG HUGS. ((((XXXXXXX)*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my 2yrs, thats no age. Sending hugs to you all.

Rip smokey, run free and join all of our dear friends waiting at the bridge xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you, he died at the vets, cardiac arrest, he was under anasetic to try to empty his bladder, im in shock, and feel sick and numb, the kids are crying their eyes out, and dizzy is searching for him._


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Collie i am so sorry, R I P Smokey xxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Condolences - such a young age to be taken from you.

R.I.P. Smokey


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh I am so sad for you-to lose him at such a young age and SO suddenly is so much to cope with
Thinking of you and the kids-we lost 1 of our dogs suddenly 3 mths ago ,but she was 14 -dont know how I would cope if I were you
BIG HUGS to you
Maureen

Hope Smokey has met my Lulu at Rainbow Bridge -Im sureshe will look after him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG i am so sorry to read this   If ever you need to chat please PM me, I know what the pain is like to loose one so young, its truly awful, (((Hugs))))


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

What a dreadful shock to you all. Rest assured that he is still around you - of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I'm so very very sorry  What a dreadful thing to happen. I'm thinking of you 

Run free Smokey xxxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss, RIP smokey! hes very beautiful lovely cat xxxxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry to read this, he was a really gorgeous boy, its terrible to loose them at any age but my heart truelly goes out to you to loose one of your babies so young. Have tons of fun at the bridge little man xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family.
looking at your pictures of him has bought tears to my eyes. He was so beautiful.
Life can be so cruel.
I know when we lost our fluffy girl at a young age I would have given anything to have had her back.

It's so heart breaking. I hope happy memories of Smokey will help you feel better soon.
Love jill xx

R.I.P Smokey and run free at Rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG I'm so very, very sorry  huge hugs to you, run free at the bridge brave, beautiful Smokey xxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry RIP Smokey


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Collie, I don't know what to say  I am so sorry for your loss of such a gorgeous young man. ((())) to you, take care of yourself.
RIP darling Smokey. Hope you're chasing butterflies now over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh bless, big hugs to you.x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry 

You were blessed to have shared your lives with him, even if it wasn't for as long as you wanted.

Run free beautiful Smokey xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry to hear your sad news. 

Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for the loss of your beautiful stunning boy! HUGS! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you everyone, i know some of you have lost pets to, so know how we are feeling.i feel numb still and still keep crying, the hardest part was telling my two youngest children, they cried most of the night in bed, its an awful time, but thank you all for your kind words xxxxxx_


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _thank you everyone, i know some of you have lost pets to, so know how we are feeling.i feel numb still and still keep crying, the hardest part was telling my two youngest children, they cried most of the night in bed, its an awful time, but thank you all for your kind words xxxxxx_


I know i am speaking for everyone on here that our thoughts are with you and your family.
You know that we are always here and will try and help you through.
Take care of yourselves and if you can, try and keep busy.
When I was going through my bereavement with our fluffy girl after a couple of days I was angry. why her? so I cleared the whole house out and took sacks of stuff to the animal aid, I kept crying on and off while doing it but i found it helped me.
Take carexx


----------

